# mtb park überherrn artikel überherrner rundschau ????????



## bs85153 (7. Mai 2015)

gemäsß § 3 abs 1 bauGB ist die öffentlichkeit möglichst frühzeitig über die allgemeinen ziele und zwecke einer planung öffentlich zu unterrichten. dabei sind sich wesentlich unterscheidende lösungen die für die neugestaltung oder entwicklung eines gebietes in betracht kommen und die voraussichtlichen auswirkungen einer planung darzulegen der öffentlichkeit ist gelegenheit zur äußerung und erörterung zu geben ziel des bebauungsplans mountainbike park muhlhuf ist die schaffung der planungsrechtlichen voraussetzungen zum bau eines mtb parks das ergebnis der frühzeitigen beteiligung der öffentlichkeit ist im weiteren planaufstellungsverfahren zu beachten bzw von den beschlussgremien gewissenhaft abzuwägen hiermit wird bekannt gemacht das dass im rahmen der frühzeitigen beteiligung der öffentlichkeit §gemabs 1 bauGB der vorläufige entwurf desbebauungsplans vom 11.5.2015 bis 11.6.15 zu den üblichen stunden im rathaus der gemeinde überherrn rathausstr 101 zimmer 107 zu jedermanns einsicht öffentlich ausliegt																																																																						weiß jemand was da drüber ich geh mir das nächste woche mal anschauen aber am muhlhuf ist nur flachland


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Mai 2015)

Wird bestimmt ein Dirtpark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs85153 (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## bs85153 (8. Mai 2015)

ja denk mir ach das die da en dirt park hin bauen die sollen besser was zum enduro freeride fahren machen


----------



## haibikeqrc (8. Mai 2015)

Was es letztendlich wird, ob Dirt-Park, oder mehr Freeride-Strecke steht, so wie ich das verstehe, noch nicht fest, oder ?
Hoffe jedefalls, das man als MTB-begeistereter Bürger mit entscheiden darf !?






Auf den ersten Blick ist das Gelände ja nicht so groß, aber durch *richtige Planung, von Leuten mit Erfahrung bezüglich Streckenbau !! *lässt sich da bestimmt ein geiler anspruchsvoller Track anlegen . 
Siehe beispielsweise Pur St.Ingbert, Abschnitt "Rotwild-Trail", was da auf engstem Raum ein klasse Trailparcour gezaubert wurde !!

Wenn sowas in der Art auf der kompletten "Muhlhuf"-Fläche gebaut würde, mit an etwas anspruchsvolleren Passagen  
entsprechenden "Chicken-Trails" für Anfänger, wäre doch der Hammer !

Ich möchte unbedingt mal zum Rathaus um Konkreteres zu erfahren, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzukommen, 
man könnte sich ja mal bis spätestens 11.06. (wie im Artikel erwähnt) verabreden !


----------



## bs85153 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## bs85153 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich möchte unbedingt mal zum Rathaus um Konkreteres zu erfahren, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzukommen, 
man könnte sich ja mal bis spätestens 11.06. (wie im Artikel erwähnt) verabreden ! 

ich möchte mir das auch mal anschauen eine freeride stecke direckt vor der haustüre wär ja schon der hammer wollte vieleicht nächste woche mal hin können ja zusammen hin gehen


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2015)

Klar, können uns gerne verabreden.
Wann passt´s denn bei Dir ? 
Bist Du aus Überherrrn ?


----------



## bs85153 (9. Mai 2015)

Nächste woche Mittwoch nachmittag würde bei mir passen vielleicht kommt auch noch en Kollege mit ja ich bin aus überherrn


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2015)

hört sich gut an !!! könnte bei mir klappen.


----------



## bs85153 (9. Mai 2015)

Ei das wär ja super können ja auch gern mal ne runde biken gehen wen du bock hast bist du auch aus überherrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2015)

Ja, bin auch aus Überherrn. 
Bin gerne bei ner Runde dabei !!!
Gerne auch schon nächste Woche, oder wann Du Zeit hast.


----------



## bs85153 (9. Mai 2015)

Nächste woche hab ich nachtschicht da ist es schlecht vielleicht am Donnerstag is ja Feiertag oder am Wochenende wollte aber vielleicht auch schon heute mittag ne kleine runde drehen gehn wen es nicht regnet


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2015)

Hab auch Nachtschicht :-( 
Freitag : Können wir mal im Auge behalten !


----------



## haibikeqrc (9. Mai 2015)

Hab mal auf der Internetseite des Bikepark Trippstadt geschaut. 
Das Gelände scheint mir zwar "etwas" größer zu sein, aber mit dem was 
da geboten wird könnte man in Überherrn doch bestimmt auch leben: 

http://www.bikepark-trippstadt.de/themen/Streckenplan-TID9639?4,0,0

Aber wie schon erwähnt, es müssen erfahrene Streckenplaner und Bauer ran !!!!,
sonst kommt unterm Strich so ne popelige BMX-Bahn wie vor Jahren in SLS neben der Realschule bei raus ;-),
das wäre Verschwändung von Steuergeldern !!


----------



## bs85153 (9. Mai 2015)

Freitag muss ich auch auf nachtschicht hab nur Donnerstag frei


----------



## bs85153 (9. Mai 2015)

näheres wird man wohl nur im Rathaus erfahren vielleicht weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs85153 (9. Mai 2015)

näheres wird man wohl nur im Rathaus erfahren vielleicht weiß ja die DIMB beziehungsweise die IGsaar was drüber die IGsaar hat ja schließlich auch den flowtrail ottweiler gebaut


----------



## haibikeqrc (11. Mai 2015)

Wann hast Du den vor am Mittwoch zum Rathaus zu gehen ?
Mit ner Tour diese Woche klappt bei mir leider nicht, hab mir soeben mein Schaltwerk kaputtgefahren......Sch.....,
glaube kaum, dass ich noch vor dem Feiertag mein Neues bekomme !?


----------



## bs85153 (11. Mai 2015)

Oh das ist mies die haben bis 16uhr auf ich würde sagen so 15uhr 15uhr15 oder


----------



## haibikeqrc (11. Mai 2015)

O.K., bin 15:00 h am Rathaus !!
Bis dann


----------



## bs85153 (11. Mai 2015)

Jo alles klar bis dan


----------



## haibikeqrc (13. Mai 2015)

So ! wir waren heute im Rathaus und haben uns informiert !
Bis es mit dem Bikepark wirklich soweit ist wird noch einiges an Wasser die Saar runterfließen,
ABER insgesamt hörte sich alles gut an. Man sagte uns, dass es durchaus begrüßt wird, 
Anregungen von MTBlern und Vereinen aus der Region und darüber hinaus zu bekommen !!


----------



## saar1and (25. Juni 2015)

Gibt's schon was neues vom Projekt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bs85153 (27. Juni 2015)

also ich hab noch nix neues gehört wollte aber demnächst mal wieder ins Rathaus gehen


----------



## haibikeqrc (29. Juli 2015)

Good news !!!!


----------



## bs85153 (22. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenbart (9. Januar 2019)

haibikeqrc schrieb:


> Good news !!!!


Hat jemand von euch neue Infos?

Bin neulich mal am Gelände vorbei, sieht momentan so aus als ob eher nichts passiert was zu einer Mountainbikestrecke führt.

Find das Gelände Ansicht interessant, ist nicht Topfeben man könnt sicherlich einen 1 - 2 km Cross Country Kurs mir ein paar ausweichrouten für Enduro Fahrer anlegen und  kleiner Pump Track find  selbst auf nem Badmintonfeld platz, ein paar Dirt Jump Linies würden sicherlich auch Platz finden.

Grüße


----------



## weasley (21. Mai 2021)

Gibt es hier was neues?


----------



## weasley (21. Mai 2021)

Gibt es hier was neues?


----------



## eisenbart (27. September 2022)

weasley schrieb:


> Gibt es hier was neues?


Hab gehört das der RSC eine Art Bauantrag bei der Gemeinde eingereicht hat, aber für was genau entzieht sich meiner Kenntni.


----------

